# Hi!Just popped up to say hello,  and now i've popped back down below.



## Apollo 13 (Jan 18, 2021)

. Mumble mumble,... god, I hate these masks.... Driving a long wheelbase Ducato, favourite song "Happy days are here again". Stay safe folks.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jan 18, 2021)

It's a bit early to be on the pop isn't it?


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Robmac (Jan 18, 2021)

Welcome along.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi welcome along, dick turpin never had a problem with a mask.


----------



## Makzine (Jan 18, 2021)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## mjvw (Jan 19, 2021)

Welcome from County Durham


----------



## Steve and Julie (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello and welcome


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## GinaRon (Jan 19, 2021)

Hello and welcome from Nottingham


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## REC (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi, welcome! Can't see the smile behind the mask, have to look in the eyes!


----------



## jeanette (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi and welcome from County Durham


----------



## Rodders1234 (Jan 30, 2021)

Welcome and lets hope we can back on the road soon.


----------



## Kat0 (Jan 31, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Hi welcome along, dick turpin never had a problem with a mask.


Zoro did ok too


----------



## Kat0 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi & welcome xxx


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 1, 2021)

Welcome from Derbyshire
I am better looking with a mask on, well as long as I wear a hat and sunglasses


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 1, 2021)

Welcome welcome welcome 

I’m staying out of the ‘Looks’ debate being a Zombie & all.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 1, 2021)

Welcome.
Now  you can see what you're letting yourself in for.
We're not always this serious, though.


----------



## The laird (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------

